# first time



## 2t2_crash (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello all, 
I am a first time salt-water tank owner, My setup is currently on the floor in the box because I want to set it up right. 
I have a few questions for the group that I hope aren't to ignorant, I'll use the search function later (gotta get ready for work).
My list of what I have is in my signature but on top of that I have Aquasafe, Quick Dip aquarium test strips for ammonia and also Jungle brand Start right... the BX doesn't carry much on Okinawa and trying to navigate the area is a Pain since everything is naturally in Japanese.

Can I take sand and old coral chips off the bottom of the sea to use in my tank? 

Will the saltwater from the beach work as a starter water for my aquarium?

Is it a bad idea to harvest fish, plants and anemone from the reefs to put in my tank?

Also my stand is probably going to be a gov't furnished heavy wood computer-stand that sits in a corner by a sliding glass door so that I can open blinds for partial light ((the tank wont be directly in-front of glass).

thankyou and please correct any of my errant thoughts.

Crash


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

2t2_crash said:


> Can I take sand and old coral chips off the bottom of the sea to use in my tank?
> 
> Will the saltwater from the beach work as a starter water for my aquarium?


Welcome to Fishforum.com, Crash.:wave:

I see no reason why you can't as long as your local rules and regulations permit you to do so. If your area is not polluted, then your path is clear.


> Is it a bad idea to harvest fish, plants and anemone from the reefs to put in my tank?


This part is controversial. Some people will disagree about it but as long as you know the local rules and regulations, you may be able to get what you want. Let it be noted though that a majority of saltwater fish obtained from the pet stores originated from the seas. About 9 out of 10 often die due to stress from transport. A lot of coral reefs have been damaged by overfishing and other human activities.


----------



## 2t2_crash (Sep 23, 2007)

thankyou.
the water and beaches here are absolutely beautiful, there are many that dont get visited heavily so I will probably pull from those areas. I will also look more into the laws here.

I have heard mention of Refugiums and sumps. are these just added options for the SW tanks?


----------

